# Michael Horton's Systematic Theology



## ClayPot (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone know much about this? I know he is teaching through his material in his Sunday School class, but I don't know much more than that?

How will it differ from Covenant and Eschatology: The Divine Drama, Covenant and Salvation: Union with Christ, Lord and Servant: A Covenant Christology, People and Place: A Covenant Ecclesiology? A synethesis maybe? What will it add to the systematic theology community?


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 16, 2009)

No but it sounds great


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 19, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> Does anyone know much about this? I know he is teaching through his material in his Sunday School class, but I don't know much more than that?
> 
> How will it differ from Covenant and Eschatology: The Divine Drama, Covenant and Salvation: Union with Christ, Lord and Servant: A Covenant Christology, People and Place: A Covenant Ecclesiology? A synethesis maybe? What will it add to the systematic theology community?



This is one of the best features of the Reformed community, we have a systematic theology coming out of us every six months.


----------

